# Otto behavior



## Guinessnc (Oct 3, 2008)

What is typical behavior of otto's? I bought 3 (very small) otto's for some algae cleanup. Well I see them more schooling with themselves and my other tetras than eating algae. I see this and I want to yell at them to get back to work LOL. I guess I just expected them to be loafing around latched on the glass or hiding under a rock like they were doing in the fish store than swimming around.

I am just curious because I have a read a lot where the otto's are confused with the chinese algae eaters which may latch onto other fish. 

Thanks!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

You will not confuse SAE and an Otto cat... they look nothing alike. The do confuse a fling fox with a SAE, they look almost alike. Your Otto are working just taking a break, they do like the company and will sit close to each other. The real question I think is, is the algea gone.


----------



## Guinessnc (Oct 3, 2008)

The algae is not all gone, but I have only had the otos a week. Maybe they are working the nightshift


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They are nocturnal in nature and usually do not work at all during the day and another thing about them is they do not usually eat green algae but do the brown algae pretty well. They do eat algae but are selective. It is not wise to feed them algae wafers while there is brown algae present in the tank but if the algae present is of nothing but the green variety, get the paper towel out and take it out or syphon it out as the otos will not eat it. Then they need to be fed the algae wafers when that is the only algae present. If you do not see the otos work at all do not be surprised. I do not see mine move at all as they sleep during the day and work after lights out at night. The algae they attack will sometimes not even be visible to the naked eye. Sorry to say that you can lead a fish to algae but you cannot always make them eat...unless it is the right type. The otos do have their own website in case you want to learn all about their habits and feeding by the way. It is: www.otocinclus.com - Home of the Dwarf Suckermouth Catfishes

Rose


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Otos are small. Therefore, they have small appetities and will not clean extremely quickly.


----------

